# 07 Versa intermittant brake light



## bzratdog (Dec 14, 2009)

When the brake pedal is depressed, The brake lights have a slight delay before lighting. I hear the relays in the console engage but the lights don't light for a second or so. The switch seems to be working fine. Any advice?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

bzratdog said:


> When the brake pedal is depressed, The brake lights have a slight delay before lighting. I hear the relays in the console engage but the lights don't light for a second or so. The switch seems to be working fine. Any advice?


How long is a "slight delay"? Have you changed anything with your lighting system at all - bulbs, HIDs, LEDs etc?


----------



## bzratdog (Dec 14, 2009)

*Intermittant brake light*

I can have the pedal FULLY depressed, brakes fully engaged, then the lights will come on. It does not happen all the time, about every 4th or 5th time will the delay occur. I have not made any modificatations, never even changed a bulb. The only thing that was remotely close to the relays in the console was a protector (power outlet) replacement.


----------



## bzratdog (Dec 14, 2009)

The switch activates the relays but the lights are slow to turn on, 1-2 seconds.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmm, that's a weird one. Only thing I can think of is if you have some sort of intermittent problem either with the switch itself or a ground. If your car is still under warranty I'd just take it back to the dealer and have them check it out.


----------

